# Member Location



## Stan (May 25, 2009)

It is rather pointless to recommend a scrap yard in Chicago when a member in Australia asks for a source of metal.

Would it be asking too much to have every member list their location, at the very least, what continent. The more it is narrowed down, the easier it is to provide help. Another member may be living in your city with the answer to your problem but doesn't respond because he thinks it is a waste of time if you are on the other side of the world.


----------



## bearcar1 (May 25, 2009)

Perhaps an administrator could make this happen by insalling a short line underneath the avatar or title space that would allow for the location to be listed as an encoded default.

BC1


----------



## GailInNM (May 25, 2009)

Stan,
It is good to bring this up regularly. We have had drives in the past to get members to at least put their location in their profile. With an international board like this it helps a lot.

In addition, it helps to be specific. Often times a only a city will be listed, and the same city name may occur in several countries or even in several states/provinces. Here in New Mexico,USA we have 4 towns with the same name. The country is also quite useful. There are people in the United States who don't know that New Mexico is a state. I am sure that there are many people in the US who do not know, or even recognize, all the state/province names in Canada, Mexico, or Australia. 

In addition to putting our location so it shows up in our profile, it is also helpful to put it in a location where it will show up in every post we make. There are two places where we can do this. One is as part of the caption for our avatar, even if no photo is used. The other is as a part of the signature line. Putting the location in one of these two places allows the reader to see it without having to bring up a persons profile. It only takes a few minutes to do and I encourage everyone to do so.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## John S (May 25, 2009)

I feel it should be compulsory, no location however vague, no membership.

When I see posts asking for location specific information and no OP location I just don't answer.
No one is asking for post codes [ zip codes ] just an idea of where the OP is.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 25, 2009)

Stan:
Gail is right this has been mentioned before. 
While some degree of anonymity is expected on line and we no not expect longitude and latitude or street addresses a general location is definitely helpful.
All is it takes is a line or two typed in your sig line.
Tin


----------



## RobWilson (May 25, 2009)

Good idea just added mine,
Rob


----------



## putputman (May 25, 2009)

I can see no reason why a person wouldn't put their location in their profile and better yet, by the avatar.

I for one would vote having it mandatory to be a member.

I generally sign on early morning, at noon, & late evening. It is interesting that you can tell what part of the world the members are from by when they are signed on.


----------



## shred (May 25, 2009)

The trouble with mandatory locations (and other personal data) is people that don't want to do it (and there are many with many reasons) will put crap in there instead of nothing. I'd rather the people that are ok with their location make it obvious and the others can deal with the hassle that comes with asking 'where should I get?" and getting an answer that's thousands of miles, languages and time zones away.


----------



## b.lindsey (May 25, 2009)

Added to mine...couldn't be any more simple to do...hope others will follow suit

Regards,

Bill


----------



## rudydubya (May 25, 2009)

Added mine also. Don't know why I didn't do it when I added my avatar. Must have been a senior moment. :-\ 

Rudy


----------



## Shaynut (May 25, 2009)

OK, added mine also with the signature


----------



## Lew Hartswick (May 25, 2009)

OK just to check out my sig. Have to post a "test"


----------



## zeeprogrammer (May 26, 2009)

Great idea...but I also agree with Shred.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (May 26, 2009)

Too often...it just doesn't occur to one's self. In particular, those new to how a forum works...the culture...etc. (Like me.)

Maybe put suggestions in the sign-up as to why it might be a good idea to list more information...how it could be useful?

Thanks.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 26, 2009)

Not to be a hard nose or I told you so; We do have some basic guidelines for new members posted under welcome in the welcome section. This includes making ones location known.
Tin


----------



## zeeprogrammer (May 26, 2009)

Tin, you? A hard nose? Nah. 

But you're right. It's been a while and I forgot.

However...at the risk that I'm doing it again...

A suggestion to 'look at welcome' or 'how to fill in profile' might still be nice at the point of registration. It just seems more direct.

Still, some one who is interested in joining has probably seen the info. Don't mean to create work of small value.


----------

